# Had a perfect 5.0!



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

For 107 rides. Then a girl wants a ride to the club Friday night 6 blocks from her house but doesn't want to walk. Cool, no biggie. Do my usual friendly thing. She says thanks and gets out of the car and rates me a 4 dropping me to a 4.94  The rest of Friday night and Saturday brought me up to a 4.95. 

Oh well, at least I got my first 100 rides in and was a perfect 5.0. Glowstache is on it's way!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Mine is not that good but close.
Lyft pax are really nice on ratings as I guess the non tippers feel guilty giving low ones while pressing the no tip button and the tippers always give 5s.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a 4.96 and about 145 rides so far... It still shows as 5.0 to pax


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I have a 4.96 and about 145 rides so far... It still shows as 5.0 to pax


Oh really?! Cause after it dropped to 4.94, not one passenger has said anything about my rating whereas before, it was usually brought up.

Weird.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Mine is not that good but close.
> Lyft pax are really nice on ratings as I guess the non tippers feel guilty giving low ones while pressing the no tip button and the tippers always give 5s.


Yeah Lyft passengers are MUCH better. Well, most of them. Lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nope she rated you 1*



ND379 said:


> For 107 rides. Then a girl wants a ride to the club Friday night 6 blocks from her house but doesn't want to walk. Cool, no biggie. Do my usual friendly thing. She says thanks and gets out of the car and rates me a 4 dropping me to a 4.94  The rest of Friday night and Saturday brought me up to a 4.95.
> 
> Oh well, at least I got my first 100 rides in and was a perfect 5.0. Glowstache is on it's way!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

And you have ~65 rated rides...with >100, it's .01 per star docked and rating cycles with 100 rated trips overwriting it entirely


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ND379 post: 1024123 said:


> For 107 rides. Then a girl wants a ride to the club Friday night 6 blocks from her house but doesn't want to walk. Cool, no biggie. Do my usual friendly thing. She says thanks and gets out of the car and rates me a 4 dropping me to a 4.94  The rest of Friday night and Saturday brought me up to a 4.95.
> 
> Oh well, at least I got my first 100 rides in and was a perfect 5.0. Glowstache is on it's way!


How you checking full rating live now? Ours used to show uldated in any old daily summary,but got"fixed"...now all I can find is in-app, rounded to 1 relevant digit


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> How you checking full rating live now? Ours used to show uldated in any old daily summary,but got"fixed"...now all I can find is in-app, rounded to 1 relevant digit


For Lyft? I am going by the rating that is on my driving summary the next day that I get emailed. In the app it just says 4.9


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> And you have ~65 rated rides...with >100, it's .01 per star docked and rating cycles with 100 rated trips overwriting it entirely


Is there somewhere that tells me how many have rated me? Or is that just with Uber?


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Nope she rated you 1*


Pax ratings are really useless... As mentioned she rated you 1. It was probably intentional and meant to hurt your score.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Last weeks emailed report said I had 44 rated rides out of 86 lifetime total and was a 5.0


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Chicago88 said:


> Pax ratings are really useless... As mentioned she rated you 1. It was probably intentional and meant to hurt your score.


Well, I hope she left some feedback so i can see it on this weeks upcoming email


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Take it easy. Rating means nothing!
I guess lyft is easy on driver ratings as obviously lyft needs more drivers.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

My lowest lyft rating was 4.5x and uber was 4.3x.
Neither of those two "tech companies" ever bothered me with ratings.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Take it easy. Rating means nothing!
> I guess lyft is easy on driver ratings as obviously lyft needs more drivers.


Oh. I always thought it was easier to get fired from lyft for low ratings. Uber is nearly impossible but I thought lyft actually cared.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Is there somewhere that tells me how many have rated me? Or is that just with Uber?


Math. @100+ rides, the largest loss possible per ding - 1* - is 0.04

You claim to have lost 1.5x that from 1 ding

Hence, you have 1.5x fewer than 100 ratings

PS I watched my rating as I clawed up from 4.31 to 4.9 over 350 rides, having hit refresh on the summaries - back when it worked - a couple thousand times.... I know the math my numbers are correct


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Oh really?! Cause after it dropped to 4.94, not one passenger has said anything about my rating whereas before, it was usually brought up.
> 
> Weird.


Click the "view profile" link in your driver app... What does it say?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

My claw-up stratagems:

1) in suburbia, ONLY pick up 4.7-4.9 daytime, 4.8-4.9 night
2) in suburbia, every 5.0 accidentally picked up / taken for guarantees gets the newbie birds and bees talk
3) urban, pick up 4.8-5.0 or 4.9-5.0, still gauge 5.0's for newness
4) cancel cancel cancel collect $5 never look for a pax
5) pax who can't find their own pin (suburbia) should actively be helped to NOT find you - hazards off at 3 mins, lights off at 4 mins, call ring once and hang up 4:30, cancel no show on the 5:00 mark
6) urban pax are told where I found parking/pulled over by text...and don't get helped or encouraged, they walk or they don't ride
7) bar scene 1:45-2:15 app off (or in "comment mode" guarantees)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

No water no mints....same as with the looking for em, pax feel your newness and find it unprofessional and sorta like panhandling


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS accidental bar pickups - address not bar name - get arrived from a parking spot 50 feet away when you DO notice the likely pax.

Then you WATCH. Normal ones text or phone wave or look for car or something, hammered ones who haven't got situational awareness to that degree get watched as they smoke their cig and fumble phone then charged a no-show....its their own fault for not having a profile photo, how was I to know who's who? Lol.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Unless you are at or near the rating deactivation number there is no reason other than your own ego to be concerned with ratings.
You're net income is not determined by your rating.
Pay attention to, be concerned with, your net income number.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Interesting observation: ALL low raters were people who managed to grab a door handle ~4:30 past arrival just as I started dialing them

Or had tons of luggage additional destinations etc.

...its gonna be the inconsiderate ones every time.

People getting a 4am ride to work or 7am to car mechanic or something somehow NEVER slam your rating....and will 4-star you if they really feel dissatisfied w/ something in a major way.

It's noobs revelers or short hauls to airport that'll hurt you


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Rating affects pings, it seems. And pax are way more at ease with a 4.9 driver.



Backdash said:


> Unless you are at or near the rating deactivation number there is no reason other than your own ego to be concerned with ratings.
> You're net income is not determined by your rating.
> Pay attention to, be concerned with, your net income number.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's a screen shot from my app right now, and my driver summary that came today... Note the numbers










Fatty Cat approves...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oops your image was linked incorrectly?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Math. @100+ rides, the largest loss possible per ding - 1* - is 0.04
> 
> You claim to have lost 1.5x that from 1 ding
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Thanks for the info!

I wish we didn't have to instantly rate passengers to be able to pick up a new ride :/


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Click the "view profile" link in your driver app... What does it say?


4.9


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> My claw-up stratagems:
> 
> 1) in suburbia, ONLY pick up 4.7-4.9 daytime, 4.8-4.9 night
> 2) in suburbia, every 5.0 accidentally picked up / taken for guarantees gets the newbie birds and bees talk
> ...


But I have to keep my acceptance rate at 90% or higher for the power driver bonus.

Also, what is comment mode?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Here's a screen shot from my app right now, and my driver summary that came today... Note the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine shows 4.9. 
Never be able to bring uber rating up though.
Btw, my cat looks more mean than yours.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Rating affects pings, it seems. And pax are way more at ease with a 4.9 driver.


This. Plus it was a great conversation and I swear got me more tips. More tips, more monies in my pocket


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Here's a screen shot from my app right now, and my driver summary that came today... Note the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Rating affects pings, it seems. And pax are way more at ease with a 4.9 driver.


It seems I'm always the last one getting a ping in my area. And I'm at 4.9.
Probably because I got too much guarantee money every week.
When I ask pax to cancel and request again, it always goes to someone else the first couple of times.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I wish seattle did guaranteed money times! Less miles on my car for sure


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I wish seattle did guaranteed money times! Less miles on my car for sure


Yeap. My best record was $24 for less than 3 odometer miles(from home to back home) for that guarantee hour.
And sometimes you get nice pax in a guarantee hour. For example, a couple tipped $20 cash on their close to minimum fare. Same thing happened with a couple of young girls tipped from $5 to $ 20 cash. So I always tell pax cash tips are highly appreciated when I have the chance.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Hmm... It shows for me...

Photobucket appears to be having problems right now


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Hmm... It shows for me...
> 
> Photobucket appears to be having problems right now


I see the cat no problem.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Makes sense. Thanks for the info!
> 
> I wish we didn't have to instantly rate passengers to be able to pick up a new ride :/





ND379 said:


> Makes sense. Thanks for the info!
> 
> I wish we didn't have to instantly rate passengers to be able to pick up a new ride :/


"Back in the good ol' days" (I.e., circa 10 day ago), concerned drivers would NOT rate pax.... You'd tap 5 stars in plain sight, tap OUT of the app instead of submit, get rid of those rotten a..., sorry, paying customers ahem and then go look up your rating online and refresh it..immediately after if you see em make some familiar motions with their phones, else5-10 minutes later

...and if you see a change (down), you 2* em and write the most righteously indignant nitpicky comment ever. Not forgetting to accuse them of being on whatever substance they freely talked about, or drug dealing if they had a backpack and got picked up/dropped off at locations like courts or dispensaries (bonus points: BOTH...yes it happens)

If rating does NOT change or goes up, we'd check online summaries for tips.... Up/no change + in-app tip registered : 5* glowing review

Cool and same but no tip : 5*, 4* if luggage, 3* if repeat ping from inconvenient location or want drive thru or some such thing

Nasty: 3*

Nasty + low rate, or very low rate : 2*

1* : special hell reserved for people who tip $1 -and- rate 4*, especially repeatedly....that and seriously dangerous people

Note: for seeking damages/puke fee, probably best to go mild on comments, rate 2* not 1*, and accuse em of simple"carelessness".... Not malice. And then take some winning photos that best highlight the mess. WORKS.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Well, I hope she left some feedback so i can see it on this weeks upcoming email


No you don't... Malicious feedback has a certain chance of randomly getting you investigated (suspended), which involves sitting around for 5-7 days with no response from the support person whose queue you were assigned to (even if other requests take minutes or hours max the same week), and waiting on news whether you will be summarily dismissed without a chance to say anything in your defense.....or even info on WHAT you stand accused of, exactly

BTW, if you guess and write in a defense against a correct predicted complaint, then you win....Lyft ALWAYS takes driver's word over pax but the trick is that it only works when you have your say before pax's claim is known to you.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ND379 said:


> But I have to keep my acceptance rate at 90% or higher for the power driver bonus.
> 
> Also, what is comment mode?


Comment mode is 15 minutes after dropoff before comment and crating or lack thereof auto-submit whatever you have on that screen w/o you clicking submit...auto submit also logs you out of drive.

Comment mode counts AS drive mode, but blocks pings....cool for hauling azz away from crazy bar scene that's stressing you out,back to a higher paying county, into the middle of a PT zone, into a no-demand-vaccuum hiding spot, into a lot with4-6 drivers surrounding you on all sides etc... Or perhaps away from known source of nuisance pings, like "25 minutes down a toll road" - which is only possible a limited number of turns away from the onramp, after which the app counts you to be, for all intents and purposes,on a different plane of existence from that nonsensedrivers has been exceededand you're now unpingable from that road since it ran out of allotted memory before figuring out your distance to that onramp

All the while comment mode does this while keeping you countedin driver NOT disqualifying your guarantees.

...unfortunately, it DOES count towards your 14 hours without a 6 full hour legality timer (which blocks you from driver mode for 6 hours once timed out - so no sitting online waiting for lings all day on a free day with low demand, no sleeping in two equal shifts to maximize a weekend payout, and some crazy math involved in getting a shot at a busy guarantee weekend's every paying hour - since 14 full hours or 16 "50 minute hours" is the max possible without a 6 hour continuous no-guarantee timeslot)


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

ND379 said:


> For 107 rides. Then a girl wants a ride to the club Friday night 6 blocks from her house but doesn't want to walk. Cool, no biggie. Do my usual friendly thing. She says thanks and gets out of the car and rates me a 4 dropping me to a 4.94  The rest of Friday night and Saturday brought me up to a 4.95.
> 
> Oh well, at least I got my first 100 rides in and was a perfect 5.0. Glowstache is on it's way!


Your math does not work.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

ND379 said:


> For 107 rides. Then a girl wants a ride to the club Friday night 6 blocks from her house but doesn't want to walk. Cool, no biggie. Do my usual friendly thing. She says thanks and gets out of the car and rates me a 4 dropping me to a 4.94  The rest of Friday night and Saturday brought me up to a 4.95.
> 
> Oh well, at least I got my first 100 rides in and was a perfect 5.0. Glowstache is on it's way!


No biggie but if the Pax left a comment along the low rating you can contest it with Lyft and they're usually understanding when it comes to it.
I had a Pax a while ago give me a 4 & left a comment about how I needed to drive faster. I emailed Lyft & they removed it because they know the Pax was asking for something illegal.
Don't try that w/ Uber, they'll send you bullcrap responses on how your rating is averaged on the last 500 rides


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

any theory why she rated you 4?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> any theory why she rated you 4?


Apparently it was a 1 and no, I have no idea.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Once they see you have a 5.0, the passengers will humble you by giving you 4's and below.
That's my experience.
I had gotten like 50 5's in a row, then when I reached 5.0 average, I got 4 people giving me 4's or below.
LOL. They don't want anyone out there w/ 5's


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

what the **** is wrong with people


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

No idea. I got a low rating yesterday for the crime of opening a window (and even offering to close it)
Granted they stank of so much smoke I almost gagged...


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

Febreze!!!


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

People gonna people


----------

